# Texture over?



## John1 (Mar 9, 2009)

OK to texture over existing old textured ceiling if the match is close or do I have to skim it first?

Also, the top taper (Wall/ceiling) do u fill as any other taper butt joint (minus tape)?

Is the top joint (wall/ceiling) taped as any other "inside corner" ?

Thanks
God Bless
Joh


----------

